# Hello Everyone......Newbie here



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm from Pennsylvania and spend a great deal of my time fishing in the freshwater but two years one of my co-workers introduced me into surf fishing on Island Beach State Park. Wow I could not believe I much loved it and have been drowning my lures and bait in the surf for the past two years. What is nice is my fiance's cousin has a house about a mile away from IBSP which is nice to cut down on costs. Pardon my lack of knowledge on the saltwater fishing, I am learning more and more everytime I fish there but always am looking for new and better ways to catch some fish off IBSP. I always try to listen and take information in when speaking to guys on the beach and found despite the false stereotype of a "rude New Jersey Fisherman" I have not found one that was not willing to chat on the beach and even fish together for a bit....So anyone who thinks that all NJ fisherman are rude are ignorant themselves and maybe they themselves are the rude ones and should stay off their beach, anyone not from NJ is a guest in my eyes on your beaches and thank you for letting us fish there. I have the striper fishing down pretty good since I fish heavily for them here in Pa but am interested in some tips as far as bait is concerned for, flounder, weakfish and bluefish and also some techniques to try. Any information I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Rick, welcome to the family.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Howdy and welcome to the boards!!! :beer:


----------



## whataboutbob (Jan 6, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Welcome to the club


----------



## chumbucket (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome Rick.

As far as bait goes Gulp worms have been working real good for summer flounder(fluke) here in NJ .
You can't beat bunker chunks for weakfish and bluefish on a fishfinder rig.
While your waiting for a bite on the "deadstick" try casting a white or pink shad down the sides of a jetty/cut on a second rod. You'll be surprised what you get.
Good luck and I'll see you at IBSP this season.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Chumbucket, will try a few of those for sure, if you see a white land rover discovery with all crap all over it....brushguard,roof rack,rod holders.....basically it looks like I just came off the plains of Africa. Please stop by and chat if you see me!


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*another LR enthusiast....*

Rick, i live in MD. but i've been dying to fish IBSP. there are a couple of guys from Pa. here [i haven't met them yet but they sound cool] that also surf fish. maybe we can get ruddedog to guide for us or simply use our collective knowledge and "git er done"! WELCOME to P&S!


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me, anyone ever interested in meeting at IBSP with a newbie like myself please let me know,weekends are best for me, would love to meet with anyone to drown some bait with!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gonna try and get up that way this season. If ya get down towards the Cape May area give me shout.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Will do for sure!


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard - I also am a South Central PA Trout fisherman trying to learn the salt water ways (since I recently retired) . This is a great forum with lots of good info.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Where in South Central Pa are you? Looking for some places down your way to do some trout fishing as well as some channel catfish fishing.


----------

